# Is This a pacu ?



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

I was told that this was a Pacu (middle one)


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

IMHO it looks like a pacu by looking at its weak lower jaw.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Yep, looks like one. Need a better picture to be sure.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

regardless of what the other two guys said, that is DEFINITELY a pacu. No doubt whatsoever. Its head and jaws stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

That's two piranhas and a pacu.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah i have 3 pacus and 2 reds together and the pacu's are more aggresive they are devils i tell u


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

yeah, it's a pacu.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> yeah i have 3 pacus and 2 reds together and the pacu's are more aggresive they are devils i tell u


 well, theres a first time for everything, i guess


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

My pacu is counting his days w/ my Rhombeus


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big are the pacu/rhom?

if your deliberately trying to get the pacu killed off, then just stop feeding your rhom.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> IMHO it looks like a pacu by looking at its weak lower jaw.


 I agree


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah i think its a yellow pacu........ but to be sure you will have to give us a pic of his face............. and i have had pacus that were just as aggressive to feeder fish as my p's were, so i guess it depends on the occasion if your pacus are mean or not


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup,
Big ugly ass pacu.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

God I hate pacus. It is a pacu. I hope your p's reduce it to nothing more than fish excrement.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> God I hate pacus. It is a pacu. I hope your p's reduce it to nothing more than fish excrement.


 Me too, damn they are ugly.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lol that is so true!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hey Quit bashing pacus - we celebrate all fish in this forum!!!!!

exept possibly lemon tetras - damn, they are dull fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For some reason pacus remind me of Sloth from the Goonies.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemon tetras are quite pretty under flourescent lighting, and no less dull in behavior than all the other hare-brained tetras


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK then we can even be nice to lemon tetras


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a Pacu to me too.. To me, Pacus are the girly-girl version of a Piranha. If your girl doesnt like or hates the ferociousness of your P, but like how it looks.. get her a wimpyass, generic loking PACU


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Looks like a Pacu to me too.. To me, Pacus are the girly-girl version of a Piranha. If your girl doesnt like or hates the ferociousness of your P, but like how it looks.. get her a wimpyass, generic loking PACU


but pacus get quite ugly though after about 3" or so. They look beautiful at sub-3" size, but after that man, their heads go ugly, their body turns a dull rust/gray color, and... BLEH. Your chick won't like it for very long. She'll be bitching at you about why you didnt get her an oscar or dempsey instead









and of course, pacus must hold the growth rate record for fish, or damn near it, cuz they must grow like 2 inches a month!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They remind me of a piranha with downs.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Pacu to me too.. To me, Pacus are the girly-girl version of a Piranha. If your girl doesnt like or hates the ferociousness of your P, but like how it looks.. get her a wimpyass, generic loking PACU
> ...


 Very true!!! Everything/everyone gets ugly when they get older. Except for Arrows, unless their eyes start droping down..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> They remind me of a piranha with downs.










:smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know i want to get rid of them and get 3 reds in its place if anybody wants to trda in queens just tell me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they got about 2 inches on my reds and they all swim together and are really nasty sometimes worse than my reds when it comes to krill and chicken


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dude, noones gonna trade you anything for a pacu, sorry


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea its a pacu and man they are friggen ugly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know nobody wants them but it is worth a try







i might just give them away. hey they were free


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Try to see if you can trade them at least for feeder from your LFS. Even then, they might not be able to accept it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

your LFS won't even wanna take the things, prolly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh come on stop picking on my pacu's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know why you are all makin fun of them u want them i understand now yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I would take the pacu. I actually have some good fish recipes. Pacu fish and chips anyone?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just found somebody for those dam ugly pacu's. finally somebody wants them.







sucker


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You guys think yellow and red pacu's are ugly?!?!?

Check out these stinkers









Parrot Pacu:








Picture from www.belowwater.com

Sheep Pacu:








Picture from www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de

I mean, god damn, those fish sure are ugly!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Check out these stinkers


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha they are so damn ugly it hurts. if i had those in my tank i would just put a sheet over my tank they are so ugly. the only thing they would be good for is chucking at cars.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ech









those guys don't make the red pacus any prettier, tho


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Croz said:


> the only thing they would be good for is chucking at cars.


ROFL







(sorry, I'm just imagining how it would look if you saw someone tossing pacu's at passing cars


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i got it partly from "The Simpsons" the greatest show ever.

Bart says
"those are some nice fish"
nelson
"nothing catchs fish like the 2nd infantry"
"when i'm done i am gonna huck them at cars"

these are not exact quotes but they are close.

oh man the simpsons is the greatest.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It´s a Tambaqui (Pacu) and a nice feeder too!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

that sheep pacu doesnt look so bad


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ahhahahahahhahahahhahaha
wut is this? the Pacu trashing thread??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have never seen a pacu that color before


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this kid is picking up those dam pacu on tuesday thank god now i got room for some more reds


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

It is definetly a Pacu, the lower jaw gives it away! I love the size of my Pacu, but are a bit skittish







And if left hungry will eat anything in the tank smaller then they are


----------

